# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم unlockkngfast.com  حدار من هدا النصاب رشيد حدوت من القنيطرة

## abousalma007

حدار من هدا النصاب رشيد حدوت من القنيطرة 
نصب علي في هاتفين قمت بفك شيفرتهم هاته مدة سنة ولم يرسل لي نقودي  كل يوم يقول غدا 
وهدا هو السكايب والسيت له 
rachid.haddout 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## الجديدي

نعم اخي حمدان كلام صحيح انا ايضا دا لي 150 درهم

----------

